# A tribute to Mo



## LittleMo (Jun 8, 2019)

A memorial website that I have been making for my darling Mo who died in October last year. Please have a look at our story....

https://beautifulmo.simdif.com/


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Little Mo was an amazing horse! You brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Hearing about those rainbows in the following days was incredibly touching. What a fantastic horse who led such a great life with you by her side.


----------



## LittleMo (Jun 8, 2019)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> Hearing about those rainbows in the following days was incredibly touching. What a fantastic horse who led such a great life with you by her side.


Thank you


----------



## LittleMo (Jun 8, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Little Mo was an amazing horse! You brought tears to my eyes.


Thank you


----------

